# jobs stay in queue after printing



## captgriggs (Jan 24, 2007)

Every job that I print stays in queue but doesn't effect the printing of new jobs. However when I reboot it reprints every job each time. I have to manually delete the jobs for the queue. When I send a job to print, it prints fine. I send another job and it prints fine and then gets inorder in the queue. I have deleted and reinstalled, updated drivers, changed spooler settings and ran virus scans. No luck, I am out of ideas.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Need a lot more detail here!

Make and model of printer?
How old is the computer?
OS and patch level of OS?
How much RAM is in the machine?
How is printer connected? USB, Parallel, Print Sharing, Networked, Print Server?
If USB, version 1.0, 1.1, 2.0?
If USB, is it on board/built in USB or an expansion card?
Does your print job have the word "Outbind" in the description anywhere?
What are you printing and what size are the print jobs?
What happens if you print a "Test Page" from the computer?

JamesO


----------



## R3PooC (Oct 29, 2008)

If this problem is happening over the network delete the printers on the other client pc's and goto the pc where the printer is connected to and change the below:

Goto the printers properties and select the ports tab,
Uncheck the "Bidirectional Support" check box

Goto the advanced tab,
Uncheck the "Advanced printer Features" Check box,

Apply and ok,

Now reinstall the printer on the other pc's over the network,

Problem solved, the print jobs will no longer hang waiting for a response, it will simply print and clear off.


----------

